# Choice in Gun Powder.



## Keith Sage (May 11, 2003)

What powder do you use and why? I just moved to BLC(2) and varget for my .308. For my .223s H355 is #1. For my old Springfield its IMR 4064..
Keith


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

When trying new powders, I usually try to find one that I can use in as many calibers as possible that I reload for (over a wide range of bullet weights in each caliber, if possible): To date, I have had good luck with the following powders: H335, BLC-2, IMR 4064, IMR4350, H414, and IMR 3031.
For shotgun & pistol powder, again I look for versatililty; what powder will work in most of my handguns and shotguns (different gauges and calibers) over a broad spectrum of requirements (target shooting, light hunting, heavy hunting, ect). Over the years I have had good luck with the following powders for both shotgun (12 gauge to 20 gauge) and handgun (9mm to .44 magnum): Blue dot, red dot, green dot (a favorite of mine for cast bullets in .38 spcl and 9mm), Unique, Herco, Hodgdon Universal, HS6, and Hi-Skor 700-X.
I also have a few favorite "specialty" powders that do a great job on a limited scale: H110 ( magnum handgun hunting loads), HS7 (magnum lead & bismuth shotshell loads), & Alliant STEEL (steel waterfowl shotshells).
Some of the powders that I have tried and had limited or poor success with: Winchester 748, 296, and 540; IMR 4227, IMR 4320. Nothing wrong with these powders, per se......they just didn't perform well in my particular group of firearms, that's all.


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

I try to keep things simple and use what works for me. I use two standard rifle powders for most reloading. The first is IMR4895 (for .223 Rem., .30-30 Win., .30-06 in M1 Garand, .308 Win., .303 British, 7.65mm Belgian Mauser, 8mm Mauser, .35 Rem., .444 Marlin and .45/70). The second is IMR4350 (for .243 Win., 6mm Rem., .270 Win., 7mm Mauser, .280 Rem. and .30-06). Over the years I have worked up loads that are accurate and perform well. I have used IMR4064 and IMR4320 but never adopted them. It depends what you like and works well. All the best...
Gil


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

I use Winchester ball powders. W748 & W760 for rifle loads. W238 & W296 for revolver. I load with a Dillon 550, and stick powders do not feed well through the powder measure. Had such good luck with the ball powders, I don't mess with IMR etc.

In shotgun trap loads, I like Dupont PB.


----------



## Keith Sage (May 11, 2003)

Hey Gill!!Can you count how many deer that .35 has harvested???


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I currently am using Reloader 15 for my 06'. I have tried Varget, Hogdon 4831, and 4831sc. The R15 justs seems to work the best when using 168 BTHP molly bullets...... Will try some others after hearing good things here.


----------



## Nodak7mm (Nov 28, 2002)

I'd like to add that the extreme line by Hodagon has been very benificial to me. I may be after Prairie Dogs & then later winter fox & deer.. My loads may be used at 0 or below or up 95+, trust me using extreme powders beats the hell out of placing loads in an ice cooler in the summer and conversley near the body in the winter. With that said, I have always enjoyed using RL19 & 22 for my 6mm AI, 257 AI, 25-06, 7mm Rem Mag, & 7mm STW dependant on bullet. Over the last few years I have tried to wean my self to be dependant on H-4350, H4831, & H-1000 for those calibers. I too have tried most others, but try to limit variety. In my 17 Rem, the tried and true IMR-4320 and in my .223 Varget is the ticket.

If I was to choose 2 powders for my rifles it would be Varget & H-4350. If Temp wasn't an issue, probably jsut Varget & RL-19, but Temp Sensitivity is an issue for me. Just my opinion..

Rod


----------



## Youper (Jul 8, 2001)

The only ones I have found noteably good or bad are: IMR4064 works great in my 8x57, H414 surprized me by how good it was in my .303 British, and H335 doesn't work well in my .30-30.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

I currently load only revolver, particularly 357, with some ammo being used in my Marlin rifle. I've had very good luck and performance with 296. It's given me best performance and very good accuracy.


----------



## WoodyP (Jun 27, 2002)

Because I reload many different cartridges (over 30), I need to try to standardize powders. I use IMR 4350 the most, followed by IMR 4831, H-380, IMR 3031 and RL 22. If I could only buy one powder, I would hope that it was IMR or H 4831. 
For handguns, Bullseye, Unique and H-110 take care of all my needs, with Unique the most adaptable.
Woody


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

Hey Youper,
Try W748 in that 30-30 with CCI mag primers.


----------



## Youper (Jul 8, 2001)

Thanks Dog Jaw. That is my best load for my .30-30. I've been wanting to try some Viht powders, but no one local stocks them.


----------

